# Meds the night before?



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

As you all know, my surgery is on Wednesday, first thing in the AM.
My surgeon did tell me to take my betablocker and not eat/drink anything after midnight.

But, Do you think it would be a problem to take a Valium the night before? The closer I get, the more scared I get. I want to try to sleep, although I'm sure I'll do nothing but sleep the day of surgery.

I know the doctor said to take nothing like ibuprofen but do you think a Valium would mess anything up?

Maybe I should just accept whatever my body wants to do.
Thanks again guys!!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Next, you should call the office just in case. I haven't slept yet and it is now 2:30, I have 3 hours till we have to be at the hospital. Good luck to you on Wed.


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Good, luck to the both of you guys in this, journey of getting better:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It should be fine, but call your surgeon's office...and good luck!


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

I took caned the night before and the morning of! They told me to please take it. . Just minimal amount of water (just what you need to get it down) and be us to tell them what you took.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

next2normal said:


> As you all know, my surgery is on Wednesday, first thing in the AM.
> My surgeon did tell me to take my betablocker and not eat/drink anything after midnight.
> 
> But, Do you think it would be a problem to take a Valium the night before? The closer I get, the more scared I get. I want to try to sleep, although I'm sure I'll do nothing but sleep the day of surgery.
> ...


I would clear that with the anesthesiologist for sure. But don't worry, you will sleep.......................during the surgery!! For sure!!

Wishing you all the best and when you are able to tap out a message, we will be glad to hear from you!


----------

